# Dealing with the aftermath of a divorce.



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm seriously considering divorcing my wife for betrayal and I don't really know what to expect.

We've been married for three years and I found out she cheated on me. Other things piled up. She's very insecure, has bipolar disorder and I'm sure a lot of other things.

Divorce in here shouldn't take long and due the circumstances, it will end quickly. We don't have a lot of shared possession, and I already took what belonged to me.

I would like to have an insight on what to expect afterwards. How members that already went through it lived the aftermath.
And how people perceives their status as being divorced. Especially later "dates".


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is there no chance of reconciliation? Has she shown remorse for what she did?


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> Is there no chance of reconciliation? Has she shown remorse for what she did?


She did, but not the kind that reassured me. Also, I rarely get over disappointement and I don't want to run the risk of getting fooled again.


----------

